
How This Bear Market Compares - Interactive Graphic - bradn
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/10/11/business/20081011_BEAR_MARKETS.html?hp
======
Retric
The start and end dates on those graphs is somewhat arbitrary. If you compare
the long one with a graph starting in 2000 and ending now it's going to look
vary similar. But as they say past performance is no indicator of future
performance.

If because of the credit crunch people pay down their debts then we are going
to look at a few boom years but that's going to take a while.

------
trickjarrett
That graph is rather confusing. The lines are all grey initially with no easy
way to follow them without trying to hover on the one you want. Then the
interpretation also becomes a hassle. Ugh.

------
13ren
1929-bear-32-BULL-37-bear-42

BTW: they don't seem to use reinvested dividends - though this wouldn't change
the underlying trend much.

------
redorb
a good effort at the chart, although comparisons are still a but tough..

